# Digital Workflow Examples?



## RegRoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a resource where I could browse some digital workflow examples??? - and charts or tree diagrams would be great if possible.

I generally understand the purpose of programs such as picasa, elements, lightroom, ps (+/- acr) and what they can and cannot do.  But what I don't understand really is what % of time is spent in each step and where RAW fits into the workflow.

I know there's a ton of variation on what people do, but with all of the workflows I've looked at (books and online), I see a ton of repetition in the workflow (e.g. do tint once, and then do it again later) so I'm confused because of all of this repetition.

The closest I've seen to defined workflows is in the Lightroom Photoshop Bible and in Kelby's 7-Step PS system.

Thank you.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 11, 2010)

Raw-initial changes to files-open in PS-save as PSD with duplicate layer-do all editing in layers-save psd- flatten image-unsharp mask-change mode if going jpeg save as tiff if not-save as jpeg/tiff-print,burn to disc send to printers etc etc. H


----------



## RegRoy (Jul 11, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Raw-initial changes to files-open in PS-save as PSD with duplicate layer-do all editing in layers-save psd- flatten image-unsharp mask-change mode if going jpeg save as tiff if not-save as jpeg/tiff-print,burn to disc send to printers etc etc. H



nice.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2010)

Workflow


----------

